# Cutler to be drained again this fall



## RobK

I have had three people tell me this is true . anyone else herd anything ?


----------



## pizzaman_288

I heard the same thing it got too cold for them to finish it last year also heard they were going to drain it farther this time so they could seal the dam


----------



## Longgun

again? :?


----------



## captain

From what I understand, due to the request of the biologist cutler needed to be filled by a certain date last winter in order to sustain life of the organisms that live in Cutler (fish, Bugs, and other organisms). If the work on the dam was not completed by that date, then they would have to drain it again this year. My guess is that they did not complete all the work this past fall, and will have to drain it again this year to complete the work. Unfortunatley the fall is the season that will have the smallest impact on the organisms that live in Cutler. Makes it tough on the waterfowl hunters for sure.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

not good. but I heard the same thing and I cant remember from where.I guess I wont hunt there again this year.


----------



## Longgun

captain said:


> From what I understand, due to the request of the biologist cutler needed to be filled by a certain date last winter in order to sustain life of the organisms that live in Cutler (fish, Bugs, and other organisms). If the work on the dam was not completed by that date, then they would have to drain it again this year. My guess is that they did not complete all the work this past fall, and will have to drain it again this year to complete the work. Unfortunatley the fall is the season that will have the smallest impact on the organisms that live in Cutler. Makes it tough on the waterfowl hunters for sure.


Thanks for the clairification of the timing for these events Capt. Good info to know from such a trusted source.


----------



## RobK

Bummmmmmmmerrrrr !


----------



## RobK

I have never hunted BRBR and due to heath issues don't leave to hunt in the dark . I have had great luck hunting 9am to 3 pm on Cutler , can i hunt the BRBR the same ? thanks


----------



## RobK

there were a ton of duck in Cutler last year , just no place to hide 50 yards of mud between the ducks and nearest cover . My Mud motor will come in handy for sure .


----------



## Kevin D




----------



## Longgun

RobK said:


> I have never hunted BRBR and due to heath issues don't leave to hunt in the dark . I have had great luck hunting 9am to 3 pm on Cutler , can i hunt the BRBR the same ? thanks


depends on what the birds are doing. You're close enough to scout it a day or so before...


----------



## dkhntrdstn

RobK said:


> I have never hunted BRBR and due to heath issues don't leave to hunt in the dark . I have had great luck hunting 9am to 3 pm on Cutler , can i hunt the BRBR the same ? thanks


you can have some good shoots doring those times. but it all so can be the slow time as well.


----------



## Dave Adamson

I talked to the Pacific Corp rep in January and she did confirm that there would be a 3 to 4 week drawdown in November. I asked about doing it in October instead and she said that was a possibility and would look into but she wouldn't really have any information until late summer. The worst part is they always take a lot longer to get the work done then they plan for usually because of the weather. Last season they were supposed to have it filled back up by the end of December but it didn't happen until February because of unexpected weather delays and the cold. Well no kidding it's Cache Valley.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Dave thanks for the info on that.


----------

